
Seth's Blog: The coming melt-down in higher education (as seen by a marketer) - nebula
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/04/the-coming-meltdown-in-higher-education-as-seen-by-a-marketer.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fsethsmainblog+%28Seth%27s+Blog%29
======
rfreytag
College and University tuition should, I think, be seen as a form of bond
purchased by risk-averse parents willing to buy a base level of third-decade-
of-life-work-success for their offspring. From the "name brand" educational
institutions graduates can write-their-own-resume going out ten years. While
it is true the performance of this bond over its cost is not as good as it
used to be I think Seth misses that knowledge is a minor part of what "name
brand" education offers.

One must weigh the cost of tuition against the value of the high-achieving
friends you might have coming out of a prestigious institution, subsequent
prestigious jobs, good habits learned from peers, on top of raw knowledge
gotten from a good education. For more on this see Paul Graham's essay "How to
Start a Startup" (<http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html>) and search for the
words friend/friends.

